
Suicidal Vet Calls MDMA Treatment ‘a Miracle' - eplanit
https://www.thedailybeast.com/suicidal-vet-calls-mdma-treatment-a-miracle
======
ClassyJacket
I have no doubts, and I'm so thankful of the research that MAPS is doing. I
haven't even been thru any trauma and MDMA pulled me out of depression and
greatly reduced my anxiety. It was an absolute miracle for me. It disgusts me
that the stuff is illegal while cigarettes and alcohol are not. AMA.

~~~
wp381640
I went through a similar experience. About 10 years ago I was in a bit of a
funk and depressed, anxious etc. and further I think I was in denial about the
problem. I was almost completely unproductive for about 6 months.

Went out one weekend and had a mid-range dose of MDMA and with the afterglow
in the days later I felt like a new person, complete with a spring in my step.

It felt like I had been hoarding a lot of useless stuff in my mind and never
being comfortable in my head, while MDMA was the clear-out I needed.

I wouldn't advocate for each depressed or anxious person to try it as a cure-
all, but I definitely advocate for more research (and have donated to the
cause) and greatly reducing the stigma around the drug

~~~
dgzl
I'm wondering what you consider a mid-range dose.

~~~
wp381640
1mg / kg (or just a _little_ more)

I only later learned more about dosages and found that the downsides are at
higher (1.5mg/kg+) doses and with long re-dosing

~~~
dgzl
I don't mean to be rude, but not only is 1mg not a 'mid-range' dose, but it's
not even enough to get effects from the drug. 100mg is ~average for a
small/beginner dose (usually cost $5-10), could that be what your thinking?

Source: My own and my friends' experiences.

Edit: my apologies, I didn't see the /kg part of your equation. After doing
the math, yes that seems like a reasonable beginner/small dose.

~~~
wp381640
1mg _per KG_ of bodyweight

~~~
sannee
Given the high individual variance, dosing psychedelic substances by
bodyweight isn't usually considered very effective at estimating the final
effect.

Always start with a low/threshold dose first and go from there (this might be
less practical for MDMA, where you want to limit repeated exposure).

------
fhood
MDMA can be extremely dangerous to your long term mental health. I'm not
saying it doesn't have valid medical benefits, it certainly seems to, but if
you consumed MDMA at any where near the frequency it is safe to consume
alcohol it would not go well.

Don't get me wrong, I think it should be legal, but lets not pretend it is
comparable to alcohol.

Edit: TL;DR MDMA probably has incredible medical benefits, but this does not
mean that it can be safely consumed at the same frequency as alcohol or
tobacco.

~~~
clay_the_ripper
Pretty much any drug can be extremely dangerous. I see this response often
(and I’m not critzizing you here) but look: painkillers, right? Given all the
time. Can be EXTREMELY dangerous. Alcohol: CAN BE extremely dangerous.
Millions of people die a year in alcohol related death. Nicotine: dangerous.
Blood pressure medication: can be dangerous. Birth control pills...also
dangerous. Drugs are freaking dangerous. Anything you take, could be dangerous
yes. But that does not mean drugs should not be approved. Every drug is
dangerous. So I am really sick and tired of people pointing out that “this
could be dangerous”. Yes it could. It could also save lives. Might it kill
some people due to complications? Yes it might. Lots of drugs have
complications that could potentially end in death. Just watch any damn tv ad
for a drug in the US!!

~~~
guildenstern
Yes but MDMA specifically will mangle your brain after very little
recreational usage relative to almost all other drugs. Recreational use of
MDMA a few times a week is _very bad_ on the long term health of your brain,
very few other drugs are on that level — certainly none of the drugs you’ve
listed.

~~~
mg794613
Sorry but few times a week is not recreational anymore. your brain needs rest
for some months to rebuild/rest the receptors. truly these substances are
controlled because they need little to get an overdose (at least in developed
countries). It is a risk prevention measure because not everybody has the iq
of 100

~~~
guildenstern
Recreational usage is not relative to the substance, it’s dependent on
behaviour. If you’re dependent on a substance (whether that’s physically
dependent or mentally) you’re no longer a recreational user but if you’re
using something frequently or infrequently for enjoyment then you are a
recreational user — regardless of whether or not that substance is safe to use
at your chosen frequency.

~~~
travmatt
I think the point was you can’t claim recreational usage when you are using
the substance in such a way that you will be doing harm.

------
jeffreybezos
I incorrectly thought the article was about a veterinarian and euthenasia of
animals/pets.

~~~
ClassyJacket
Haha, if they were a veterinarian they'd have easier access to treat their
depression with the party drug and cat tranquilliser Ketamine, which _also
actually works_ [1]

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4243034/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4243034/)

~~~
lev99
My understanding is that ptsd related depression responds differently to
treatment than depression alone.

